# Old wire



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Off to the scrap yard.....

Like that greenfield or BX right up on the waterfront.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Off to the scrap yard.....
> 
> Like that greenfield or BX right up on the waterfront.


That's Teck cable. Not BX.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

nolabama said:


> That's Teck cable. Not BX.


Looks familiar..... old salted-up, muddy river water. Everything is either rust orange or slime green! 
:lol:
-Jim


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that one of your early SWA cables ??

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I only know that stuff as armored mining cable. They use it as trailing cable for electric longwall mining machines and loaders. Can have an XLPE jacket or braided jacket if older.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> That's Teck cable. Not BX.


I've never seen teck-90 cable with wire armor. Only with corrugated armor. Have you seen it with wire armor?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've never seen teck-90 cable with wire armor. Only with corrugated armor. Have you seen it with wire armor?


The one with the orange corrugated armor is Teck. The steel braided is some other animal.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

nolabama said:


> The one with the orange corrugated armor is Teck. The steel braided is some other animal.


Is that SALT or FRESH WATER ?

Don


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

donaldelectrician said:


> Is that SALT or FRESH WATER ?
> 
> Don


Salty. Anyone can wire up stuff in fresh water. Lol.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We call it "pump cable." It's low voltage armored submarine cable. I've seen the older stuff that was either polypro fiber jacket or just bare steel armor. How big are the conductors? I've never seen solid.

-John


----------

